# Can we ride in the rain?



## RIPPERTON (Jan 26, 2010)

I race in the wet and have no problems but I do put a bit of plastic around the back of the ctlr and over the top of the battery pack just to protect the electronics. Not easy to get a shock from high voltage because of a little rain.


----------



## Elanimal28 (Nov 18, 2013)

RIPPERTON said:


> I race in the wet and have no problems but I do put a bit of plastic around the back of the ctlr and over the top of the battery pack just to protect the electronics. Not easy to get a shock from high voltage because of a little rain.


That's great news. I'm not trying to ride in a downpour but I'll be more open to taking the bike when the forcast is 50/50


----------



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
Have a good look at your bike
It is very difficult to avoid water getting in - the most important thing is to ensure that it can get back out again!

Check that there is nothing that can "fill up" with water - generally it is the sitting immersed that causes problems

The biggest problem is waterproof parts that let the water in and don't let it back out


----------



## TamicaCoria (Feb 22, 2018)

We raced in the rain last year. The AC15 motor didn't need any water proofing. Some of our 12 volt connections got wet and caused intermittent running. I think if we had used weather proof connectors everything would have worked fine.


----------

